# Free File: File Your 2019 Taxes Online for Free if your AGI was $69,000 or less



## somdadmin

*Don't pay for tax preparation software if you don't have to!*

If your 2019 adjusted gross income was $69,000 or less, you may find one or more Free File Online options for you. Review each company's offer to make sure you qualify for a free federal return. Some companies offer free state tax returns; others may charge a fee.

You may use the Free File Online Lookup Tool to narrow the number of offers you may qualify for or Browse All Offers to see which are specific to your needs. After selecting one of the Free File offers, you will leave the IRS.gov website.





__





						IRS Free File | Internal Revenue Service
					






					apps.irs.gov
				




*and don't forget that the tax filing deadline has been extended from April 15, 2020 to July 15, 2020 due to COVID-19:*

The federal income tax filing due date has been automatically extended from April 15, 2020, to July 15, 2020.

Taxpayers can also defer federal income tax payments due on April 15, 2020, to July 15, 2020, without penalties and interest, regardless of the amount owed. This deferment applies to all taxpayers, including individuals, corporations and other non-corporate tax filers as well as those who pay self-employment tax. See news release IR-2020-58, Tax Day now July 15: Treasury, IRS extend filing deadline and federal tax payments regardless of amount.

https://www.irs.gov/newsroom/irs-operations-during-covid-19-mission-critical-functions-continue


----------

